# Eclipse in deutsch?



## maryza (25. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte hier im Forum einen Hinweis gefunden, dass es Eclipse auch auf deutsch gibt. Leider funzt der hinterlegte Link nicht mehr. Weiß jemand, wo ich das noch bekommen kann? In Google & Co bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden.

Danke

Maryza


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2009)

Probiere mal diesen hier: http://www.netzwelt.de/software-chooser/8639_2-eclipse.html

*Thema verschoben*


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jan 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=73470&sid=85b07af50aa915d1fb2a4ae5220ce9c8


----------

